# on a crafting kick!



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 15, 2012)

So, I'm preparing for a potential career in baking (I LOOOOOVE to bake!) And I'm finding hobbies to keep myself busy in my down time. Hey, the more crafty I get, the more of it I can sell to make extra money for things like food at school.

So far, I do cupcakes, cookies, and cakes. I sew stuffed bunnies out of felt or fleece, and I make ear bows for the rabbits. (Cuz I'm evil... bwahahaha!).

Today, I decided to make my own modelling clay! I tried 2 recipes, and formulated opinions, then played with my clay with my son. ^_^

I'm really enjoying having hobbies for the first time ever!


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like your having fun 

I would much rather eat bakery than make it :biggrin:

So what do you stuffed bunnies look like?


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## cwolfec (Sep 15, 2012)

Awww they're cute  Do you have an etsy shop? You could totally sell those there!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't, we tried setting one up, but haven't managed to sell anything to pay their fee. I just painted the jackalope I made from my home made clay earlier. My clay cracked a lot during drying... I may need to try another recipe..


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 16, 2012)

The bunnies are adorable! :thumbup


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks ^_^
I just made this one for my bestest boy, Zackary. I love how well the fleece one turned out! It's more cuddly than the scruffy felt.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 16, 2012)

Very cute :dude:

Are they for your bunny kids or human kids?


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 16, 2012)

For my human kid, I haven't tossed any to the bunnies to test their durability because all of the seams are on the outside and I don't want them to eat the string.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 17, 2012)

Went bow crazy!


----------



## kkiddle (Sep 17, 2012)

Those are so cute!!!
I'm really into DIY as well; I do more around the house things though. I once tried to start making my own clothes and I couldn't get the sewing machine to thread, so I gave up. hahah I guess I didn't have that much ambition.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm debating between "Mini Minions" or "Minions for Munchkins" for my plushies. I'm doing them in Minion's memory, and I'm thinking some of the proceeds are going to go to shelter rabbits. And to help me start up my therapy rabbit project.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 29, 2012)

I just made this earlier! took 4 hours, and almost 3 rolls of tape!


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 29, 2012)

Holy bunnypellets. Is that duct tape??? Because I totally have that pattern duct tape in green.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 29, 2012)

yup! took almost 3 rolls though, so you may want to stock up. You'll need 2 rolls of green, 2 rolls of black, 3 heavy pieces of cardboard (one for the floor, 1 for the "window", 1 for the opposite end)


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay you totally need to write down that pattern. I may make it with Zebra Duct tape!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 29, 2012)

I actuallly didn't use a pattern here, I've made duct tape purses before, and really modified that. I didn't even measure any of it, just guesstimated what I cut with the knife. Lol

The floor is whatever LxW you want, the end supports are as wide as the floor, but they only go halfway up the actual side. This leaves the window for their head sturdy so it won't collapse when they peek out. And so the bag doesn't collapse in general and squish them.

The front and side walls are made with 5 strip "fabric"(duct tape has a how to video for it on Youtube) and the back wall is 6 strip fabric. I made another 5 strip fabric and taped it to the top of the back wall to make the lid/flap. The straps are each a long strip of tape folded in half and taped into the bag. The portal has to be cut low on the bag, so the buns can see out comfortably... 

I think that about covers it.

Oh, I wrapped the floor and walls in duct tape, it should be fairly water-resistant.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 30, 2012)

Niambi trying it out





my sister's buck, Smokey





Harold was NOT going to cooperate!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Sep 30, 2012)

a lunchbox made from my carrier pattern pared down a bit.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 1, 2012)

Ooh I'm so going to make this. 

I'm more of a crochet geek than anything really.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 1, 2012)

My fiance crochets, I like to pretend I do. Lol


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol yay for your fiance! I'm thinking of crocheting Cosmo a bed, and some socks for me lol. I have all this yarn laying around and nothing to do with it.

Only thing I'm making atm is a giant granny square/stash buster.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 2, 2012)

He crochets, cross stitches, makes chainmail, and there was something else that I can't think of off of the top of my melon. He also makes playing card "proxies"

I sew, crochet, bake, chainmail, paint, and make rough sculptures from modeling clay.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 2, 2012)

And make stuff from tape, obviously


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 2, 2012)

I wanna learn how to sew, but I can never get the hang of it. Sewing machines are a breeze but hand sewing? Nada. 

I love to crochet though.  Right now I'm working on these:
http://ballhanknskein.blogspot.com/2012/03/knee-high-boot-socks.html


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 2, 2012)

Those look TOASTY!!! I hand sew all of the bunnies, my sewing machine is still at my dad's, I simply don't the room for it. It's one of those 1950 cabinet machines.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 2, 2012)

I ALMOST had a brother tabletop machine for free. Someone posted it in the craigslist free section, and when I emailed about it, it had already been picked up -.- I was so p*ssed.

I tried hand sewing before when I tried to make a fifi lapin doll, but I don't know how to anchor the first stitch lol.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 2, 2012)

I double knot. Lol


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 3, 2012)

Lol sounds like I'm gonna have to try hand sewing again.

This is the crochet project i'm working on. Excuse the huge size lol.

http://i46.tinypic.com/zmq88.jpg

It's going to be a scarf. Worked in Tunisian simple stitch.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 4, 2012)

I loooooove scarves!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 4, 2012)

I do too! The problem with Tunisian Crochet is it CURLS like crazy. When I finish I have to put an edging on it so it'll stay flat lol.

Right now I have about 10 inches out of 60, done. 50 more to go, yayy lol. D:


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 4, 2012)

I would die of impatience


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 5, 2012)

bwahaha! I was just given a mini sewing machine, and bought a large box stuffed full of fleece!! Wahoo!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 6, 2012)

jealous! You should make me a minion to look like cosmo c:


----------



## KaliQ (Oct 7, 2012)

Yay crochet! Lol. I learned in junior high and picked it up again in college. Every person I've known (except for a former boss) since then who has had a baby has received a blanket or something crocheted. I have a few projects I'm working on right now. Making hooded blankets with bear ears for my sister-in-law's twins due in February and an 8 bit Yoshi blanket. Also have a huge king size cross blanket that was started in '05 and is currently waiting on more yarn and other projects to be finished.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 7, 2012)

Lmfao Kali you sound like me! I have a million projects started right now.

Lets see: Giant Granny Square Blanket, Purse/Bag, Knee high socks, Tunisian scarf, hat for the kid I babysit. 

Lawd.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 7, 2012)

KaliQ - oh lordy! You have so much more patience than I do! I wanted to learn to crochet my plushies, but no.... not happening!

The sewing I can do though, it only takes me a few hours.

Cosmosmomma - I'll trade you a scarf for a minion!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 7, 2012)

Done!  I'll start on it as soon as I finish this purse (which by the way is hurting my hands. 5 strands of yarn and a K hook, 21 sc across for 25 rows).


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll PM the address to send reference photos to.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 12, 2012)

Mini-Cosmo!!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 13, 2012)

My new Caerbannog plush!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 13, 2012)

Cute!

I know nothing about crocheting so this thread might as well have been in Japanese but it sounds like you all are making some cute things. 

So yay to that


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 13, 2012)

My bunnies are felt/fleece. I don't have the patience to crochet anything larger than a hat! Lol

I fixed bannog's ear, and gave him a bowtie for the season!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 13, 2012)

My current avatar is Caerbannog and his Minion form.

I just had this cool idea for winter hat with english lop ears!


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 13, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying the Mini-Minion of Bruiser! I don't know how well that's going to work out, but it should be fun, nonetheless!


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 28, 2012)

Dungeonbunnies, your minions are too cute! I am always checking out little craft ideas. I love pintrest for that reason. hehe. I bead, bake, sew, crochet and make tutus. at the moment I have a pair of fingerless gloves, a scarf sweater, and a blanket going. Crafts make awesome gifts for christmas.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 28, 2012)

I love to Google cupcake recipes!


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 29, 2012)

I just made pumpkin cupcakes and little pumpkin cakes for a party this weekend. the kids loved them!


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 29, 2012)

I just made pumpkin cupcakes and little pumpkin cakes for a party this weekend. the kids loved them!


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 29, 2012)

I made apple cider cupcakes and some coffee ones for my son's birthday party. And mtn dew for my sister's Halloween party. Might make some for my niece's 3 rd bday. (Her daughter and my son are a couple of weeks apart!)


----------

